# HKS or Tomei Elbows



## Maca_1983 (Sep 22, 2015)

New or used
Doesn't specifically have to be HKS or Tomei any recommended upgrade elbows in good condition

Thanks


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Maca_1983 said:


> New or used
> Doesn't specifically have to be HKS or Tomei any recommended upgrade elbows in good condition
> 
> Thanks


Considered HPI?


----------



## Maca_1983 (Sep 22, 2015)

Not really heard much about them, will do a search

Thanks


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Lots of info on the forums but they're the biggest and best bang for buck.

One I'm going for as I've only ready goods things about the HPIs


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I use Midori but I***8217;ve listed my old HKS ones on yahoo auctions 

They are cheap


----------



## Maca_1983 (Sep 22, 2015)

How quickly could you get them to the UK?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You need to be the auction winner 

Would be about 3 weeks time also depends on what postage method you paid


----------



## Maca_1983 (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm still looking, if there's any about hidden in garages

Thanks


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Just buy HPI new? or hit the Yahoo Auctions and get a used set of whichever you find and prefer?


----------



## Maca_1983 (Sep 22, 2015)

Struggling to find HPI as well in the UK. RB aren't a massive fan of HPI and they're doing the build so was following their lead for HKS


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

Hmmm? Have only read good things about HPI.

Anyway you'd have try the likes of Nengun and RHD to get them new. Used ones always pop up on the auctions and you can buy via FromJapan.

I did a quick comparison on turbo outlets, based the total area of the ports, and HPI are much larger than HKS. HKS are basically R34 elbows with an additional port for the turbo wastegate.

I myself was originally inclined to go with HKS as I have other HKS items but in the end have decided with HPI.

It's up to you anyway, just my opinion. RB Motorsport are spoken highly of anyway so I guess they have their preference.


----------

